# how much and how often should i feed a 3 week old pitbull puppy



## Dora (Dec 30, 2012)

A neighbor bought a 3 week old puppy and after 1 night was done. We took her in. Years ago I raised one but have forgotten the amount to feed. The puppy milk says feed every 3 to 4 hours but I used to feed them every 2. The puppy is about 2 and a half pounds. She's very sleepy and eating 2 to 3 tsp every 2 hours. Is this enough?


----------



## Cbranham89 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Keep that going*

that works perfect for her she is content now if she starts looking for more you can increase a little but not much bc some puppies will just keep eating until they get sick and trust me you do not want that to happen


----------



## Dora (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for your time and reply...I will keep at it..I know the next couple of weeks will be tough but the payoff will be worth it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

As much as she wants, pups need to eat every few hours that young


----------

